# How did you get your first US Credit Card after first moving from another country?



## aarobles (Mar 14, 2014)

How did you get your first credit card from a US Bank? Is there a strategy that you can recommend to a newcomer for establishing credit in the US?

Thank you!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

takes about a year to get a credit rating 

your bank may give you a secured card 
to get you going 

10 questions before getting a secured credit card


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I deposited a good chunk of money in the bank and they offered me a credit card.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I've heard you can open up a store credit card first. And after that you can open up a credit card.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

My first credit card was a secured one, with a $200 amount.
I made sure I used it and paid it every month, then, after a few months, they offered me an unsecured card with a $300 credit line...
Same thing.... used and paid it off every month....
Then I applied with a different lender for another unsecured card...got a slightly higher credit line....

Now, 8 years later, the credit card companies are throwing 0% interest cards at me, like there was no tomorrow...

It takes time... starting small, and paying regularly.

I've heard that store cards are easy to get, too.


----------

